# MAJOR complaint on species list



## sanura_mosi (May 17, 2007)

Why do we STILL not have rabbit as a choice of species on the species list?! Its a VERY common furry species, and i was hoping it would be added, especially with all the weirder species being in there o.o
Could this PLEASE be fixed so those of us who have rabbit characters can actually have an easier time indicating it?

Kinda confused on how this was overlooked and why it seems no one has said anything o.o


Kitten
(who's MARRIED to a bunny and knows several )


----------



## VerminPatriot (May 17, 2007)

(Was about to open/look for a similiar thread regarding missed species in the list when there's only one here. Hi.)

Yeah, and an addition of insects in the list would be nice too; couldn't even find spider there. Truly, bug species dangle in the bottom of popularity but I'd really like to see an insect selection in the list.

(sorry sanura if I used your thread for my... this. Just needed to add my words without filling the forum up with extra threads... *scolds self*)


----------



## Nightingalle (May 17, 2007)

Look around in the threads.

You'll find lots of information on this.

For the Ferrox update, I don't think there'll be a list, only tags will be used.  

Who knows when Ferrox will be out...


----------



## yak (May 17, 2007)

By an overwhelming amount of demand, rabbit has been added to the species list.
Next is world domination, then Ferrox.

PS
Just added the "apple" to the species list.

PPS
Someone told me that apple is not a specie.. Well i'll be.. *contemplates*


----------



## Nightingalle (May 17, 2007)

Woo.  C: Thanks Yak.

XD Now if we could only get 'Deer' :|

No no , I'm happy with rabbit C:


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2007)

Apple FTW!


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2007)

Oh, I see... we get apples but no pears?

You're a fruitist.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 18, 2007)

Where's Kwigybo?


----------



## Pinkuh (May 18, 2007)

FRUTIST!!!!!!!!!

that is the bes word ever BTW


----------



## sanura_mosi (May 18, 2007)

*rolls her eyes* and so the thread gets spammed 

Thank yak!! >^.^< honestly i'd given it time without saying something cuz i figured someone had to see the mistake, but apparently no one has until now. Thankies! <3

and in all seriousness, i think some of us realize how hard it is to think up ALL the species in the fandom to add to a list like this, i just hope you keep taking suggestions on oversights >^.^<


----------



## ArrowTibbs (May 18, 2007)

Apple would technically be a species


----------



## yak (May 18, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Oh, I see... we get apples but no pears?
> 
> You're a fruitist.



Nah, i'm simply a wooden lumberjack that doesn't have any prejudice against fruit, but loves apples.
Pears are... too soft and mushy...


----------



## wut (May 18, 2007)

Is this really that damned difficult?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2007)

sanura_mosi said:
			
		

> *rolls her eyes* and so the thread gets spammed
> 
> and in all seriousness, i think some of us realize how hard it is to think up ALL the species in the fandom to add to a list like this, i just hope you keep taking suggestions on oversights >^.^<



Well the reason the thread is getting spammed, is due to the fact it's a known problem, but people don't go back and read former posts that since the search is disabled, it's rather fruitless to put up a drop down menu of species, and pre-defined ones that aren't exactly correct. Why need it when you can't browse?

So you have a drop down menu for "Rabbit" now, but what use is it, if you can't search for it?

There's a reason for the custom tag for species. Also drop down menus were the prime reason people were frustrated with a lot of art sites. It's fine when it's limited but as you said there are a lot of species, that's what custom tags are for. In fact there is a custom tag that says "Species" and I use it all the time. A drop down menu doesn't matter, it becomes cumbersome in the long run.

The only hope is that during a conversion - and I don't care how good of a programmer you are, database ports to another system are a pain in the ass and information will be lost. It could be the custom tags, it could be the species drop down list. It just depends how the port goes...


----------



## Charem (May 20, 2007)

This may be a little nitpicking, but...

If "Digimon" and "Poke'mon" are under the Submission Themes, then maybe we should have "Digimon" and "Poke'mon" under the species list?  =3  It doesn't have to branch out any further than that...I'd just prefer putting in "Poke'mon" instead of "lizard" each time I draw something with myself.


----------



## Monkeykitten (May 20, 2007)

I honestly think that Digimon and Pokemon don't really belong under themes, they're more appropriate under species, since we already have a section for Fan Art.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 20, 2007)

I'm using apple for all my deer art :|  So if you browse the apple section, that's what you'll get LOL.  I wish it said deer XDDD  ::whine whine:: ::stumbles out::


----------



## Tinintri (May 20, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> Is this really that damned difficult?



Yes.
Why?
Because this only works with the search feature, which never works.  Right now, we have thousands if not millions of pictures just stuck into one huge category that just sit there because there's no species selection.  If search worked, sure, it wouldn't be difficult.  But it has no use.


----------



## Charem (May 20, 2007)

> I honestly think that Digimon and Pokemon don't really belong under themes, they're more appropriate under species, since we already have a section for Fan Art.



That would probably work for me too.  =D


----------



## Monkeykitten (May 20, 2007)

Charem said:
			
		

> > I honestly think that Digimon and Pokemon don't really belong under themes, they're more appropriate under species, since we already have a section for Fan Art.
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably work for me too.  =D



*throws confetti* 8D YAY FOR IDEAS.


----------



## Endless Night (May 21, 2007)

So does this mean now if we whine enough we can get our species added? Because even like a week ago people were getting the too bad, wait for Ferrox answer and now here we go species additions. 

You could argue that there are a heck of a lot of zebras and squirrels out there how is that any more unfair that they have to wait? And us ungulates have gotten the biggest shaft of all species list wise- not one artiodactyl ungulate on the entire list. 

I certainly am not up nights angsting over there being no antelope option(I'm sure if there was American Pronghorns would get uploaded in there and annoy the heck out of me with their most definite not antelopeness anyways ) but I just don't get why there's been rotten tomatoes thrown at the starters of these threads usually, the threads got locked, there is a sticky over in the suggestions area and all of a sudden we get a total turn around on that.Â Â Now that does seem unfair- especially to those who got some unkind replies in their version of this same thread.


----------



## yak (May 21, 2007)

Endless Night,
you have no idea how may times the "rabbit" was requested to be put on the species list over the past half of a year. 

The reason species list is not being updates is because the more we will add, the more clutter and mis-categorizations will arise, eventually forcing us to refine the entire dropdowns, and thus all the submissions accordingly.
This is something that will require a lot of effort, which, frankly is not worth is since with the coming of tags i suspect that pretty much every submission would have to be re-categorized according to new format. That unless we figure out a less  destructive  way to port submission data from one system to another. This haven't been given proper thinking though, so i'm merely thinking out loud.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 21, 2007)

/me watches people furiously browse for their tame watersport Rabbit transgenders.


----------



## Charem (May 22, 2007)

Endless Night said:
			
		

> So does this mean now if we whine enough we can get our species added? Because even like a week ago people were getting the too bad, wait for Ferrox answer and now here we go species additions.
> 
> You could argue that there are a heck of a lot of zebras and squirrels out there how is that any more unfair that they have to wait? And us ungulates have gotten the biggest shaft of all species list wise- not one artiodactyl ungulate on the entire list.
> 
> I certainly am not up nights angsting over there being no antelope option(I'm sure if there was American Pronghorns would get uploaded in there and annoy the heck out of me with their most definite not antelopeness anyways ) but I just don't get why there's been rotten tomatoes thrown at the starters of these threads usually, the threads got locked, there is a sticky over in the suggestions area and all of a sudden we get a total turn around on that.Â Â Now that does seem unfair- especially to those who got some unkind replies in their version of this same thread.



Hey, hey, I don't think anybody is really whining.  I think we're just sharing ideas.  X3  Personally, if they never add Pokemon/Digimon to the list, it's not gonna kill me.  Jus' was a hopeful suggestion.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 22, 2007)

Wait a minute >|  Did Otter get added too?  Because I'm using the browse-section of the site and realized that AFTER Rabbit, and APPLE, the word OTTER got added in.  Wtf. :|

Seriously.  Browse is as close to search as possible... so I use it often.

And I think.. apple should be removed >>; And replaced with deer.  But.  Whatev'. 

My deer and every other animal not on the list will now be apples 8|  Ftw.


----------



## Rhainor (May 22, 2007)

One quick question:  How many times now (not just in this thread) has it been said that *the species list will be going away*?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2007)

But they need their furry fix NoooOOOOooooOOOOOW. That's one of the things irritating about the matter actually. Even the browse by option, that's a lot of days to start looking for certain species or a theme. So now that yak did one thing, the floodgates open and everyone has to complain.

At least people should complain about the right thing, and that's a search engine.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 22, 2007)

Well it's useless complaining about the search engine when nothing is being done about it or can be done about it 8|  We just get told to wait till Ferrox which, who knows WHEN that's hitting the stores, so to say.

At least it's blatantly obvious that it's not hard to slap a new species or THREE onto the list for at least somewhat uselful browsing :|  I mean, I'm glad to at least have the brows function up and running.  It's better than _nothing_.


----------



## Charem (May 22, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> Well it's useless complaining about the search engine when nothing is being done about it or can be done about it 8|Â Â We just get told to wait till Ferrox which, who knows WHEN that's hitting the stores, so to say.
> 
> At least it's blatantly obvious that it's not hard to slap a new species or THREE onto the list for at least somewhat uselful browsing :|Â Â I mean, I'm glad to at least have the brows function up and running.Â Â It's better than _nothing_.



Yep, step by step.  =3

Btw, are those tags that we can put on our submissions somehow tie into the search engine?  (I would assume they do, but I wasnt sure...)


----------



## Nightingalle (May 22, 2007)

Assumably if we had a search engine, and a picture was tagged individually as 'deer' then you'd be able to search 'deer' and it would show up.

Of course, that's assuming that the search engine is working.  As it stands there is no search, there's like.. no set date on when ferrox will be out, and therefor who knows when we'll get a search function.

So. I say using browse is better than nothing o.x  Y'know.

Apple=Deer.


----------



## Epsereth (May 23, 2007)

I can't wait until Ferrox comes out. Then people will have to add their own tags, which will result in _enormous_ hilarity when the Search comes back. Especially when people who aren't proficient in English start tagging their art.

DIER
RABITT
OARRICKS


----------



## Nightingalle (May 23, 2007)

8| I know.  Sounds like a wonderful future. I know 'Dear' will be used like. all the time. U_U


----------



## ArrowTibbs (May 23, 2007)

Chetuh, chita, cheetuh. I have seen all of the above, and not just used as nicknames.


----------



## wut (May 23, 2007)

Epsereth said:
			
		

> I can't wait until Ferrox comes out. Then people will have to add their own tags, which will result in _enormous_ hilarity when the Search comes back. Especially when people who aren't proficient in English start tagging their art.
> 
> DIER
> RABITT
> OARRICKS



Moderators and user tags (ie. people commenting.) It's not hard.


----------



## Growly (May 24, 2007)

I personally can't wait for species tags just so I can tell people "It's RACCOON DAMMIT!"


----------



## Bokracroc (May 24, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> Well it's useless complaining about the search engine when nothing is being done about it or can be done about it 8|  We just get told to wait till Ferrox which, who knows WHEN that's hitting the stores, so to say.


Ferrox is due for release a few days after DNF.


----------



## themocaw (May 25, 2007)

I'll probably wind up doing what I do on DA anyway, which is to tag everything with the single word "blarg" because I can't be arsed to do it right   For now, I suggest everyone who wants a rabbit use the rat tag instead, since a rabbit is basically a tailless rat with pretty looking ears anyway (joke)


----------



## Nightingalle (May 25, 2007)

themocaw, there _is_ a rabbit now in the drop down list, along with apple and otter.  D: butnodeer.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 25, 2007)

kuronekotenshi you may want to re-read what he said.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 26, 2007)

i think they need to change apple to deer thats all, other than that the search is a-okay


----------



## Bokracroc (May 27, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> themocaw, there _is_ a rabbit now in the drop down list, along with apple and otter.  D: butnodeer.


Chill pill.
At least you have no tag at all. I only have a damn 'gator tag to chose from and I ain't a bloody gator damnit.


----------



## Swampwulf (May 27, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> But they need their furry fix NoooOOOOooooOOOOOW. That's one of the things irritating about the matter actually. Even the browse by option, that's a lot of days to start looking for certain species or a theme. So now that yak did one thing, the floodgates open and everyone has to complain.
> 
> At least people should complain about the right thing, and that's a search engine.




Yeah.. gotta get that fix *NOW*, I mean it's not like we've been waiting for close to  year for 'Ferrox' or anything.

Oh, wait...



p.s. SCREW Search. I want filters!


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 27, 2007)

all i want is search, and a decent species list. (one without apples lol)


----------



## Bokracroc (May 28, 2007)

DJ-Moogle said:
			
		

> all i want is search, and a decent species list. (*one without apples* lol)


Racist:evil:


----------



## yak (May 28, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> DJ-Moogle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> You're a fruitist.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 29, 2007)

Lawl, sorry if I took that comment as wrong.

But I'm still irritated that there's f****** apple on the list when it's so easy to change it to deer 8|  It's just.. dumb.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 29, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you guys are really obsessed with apples, at least not put them in the mammals section, make an anthro fruit section for all i care. just dont make it unorganized...please


----------



## Altera (May 29, 2007)

have to know...but WHY is apple in the mammal list? :shock: just...why?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2007)

I officially love the apple species, because it did exactly what I said it would do.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 30, 2007)

8| Prepare for 80% of all apple uploads to be deer by me.  ::goes off to doodle::


----------



## Bokracroc (May 30, 2007)

Oh far out! Stop sulking and get over it. There's tons of species that people want but aren't on the list. 
By your profile, you're meant to be 21, not a bloody 6 year old who's not getting their way.
Grow up.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 30, 2007)

Sorry but enough people had to complain about rabbits and quite frankly it should have been taken into account that by adding rabbits, it was opening the flood gates to people wanting THIER fursona species added to 8|  I'm not sulking okay? I'm complaining c:


----------



## Leahtaur (May 30, 2007)

IT DOESN'T MATTAR ARGH.

Tags are the way to go. No one should be complaining. Whether you're a rabbit, deer, or Peruvian tentacle slug with giant headlights for breasts, like in Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Rhainor (May 30, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> Sorry but enough people had to complain about rabbits and quite frankly it should have been taken into account that by adding rabbits, it was opening the flood gates to people wanting THIER fursona species added to 8|  I'm not sulking okay? I'm complaining c:



Repeat after me:  "lol, internet".

I hate that phrase, but sometimes, it's necessary.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 30, 2007)

TAGS SERVE NO PURPOSE YET.

So I'd rather have some way of BROWSING instead of absolutely nothing at all 8| If you can make the search magically show up with tags being the way to search, right now, I will shut up about this.  But as of now, tags do nothing but take time to add in.

8| Now. Back to drawing.


----------



## Charem (May 30, 2007)

I'm gonna make use of that apple species.  XD


----------



## Nightingalle (May 30, 2007)

I am too.  Totally abusing apples because apples just ask for it >>; x)


----------



## themocaw (May 30, 2007)

What about the wombats, how come the wombats get no love?  Damn it, I demand wombats immediately.  Hell, I demand rabid wombats.  But I'm not gonna get any of that, so I'll settle for a pat on the back and a jellybean.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2007)

Why do we have panthers as a species??? It means we now have people who think that a Black Panther is a species. A "Black Panther" is a pigment mutation that occurs in LEOPARDS AND JAGUARS. TWO DIFFERENT SPECIES.

I THINK I WILL USE CAPS RAGE BECAUSE THIS IS AN IMPORTANT ISSUE IN THE FURRY LIFESTYLE!!!

No seriously, I don't care that much, I don't go browsing for species, I go browsing for quality artwork regardless of the species. I do wish the search engine comes up because sometimes I'm looking for reference but it's not that important. Then again I like a lot of forms of art, not just a species limitation.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 30, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Why do we have panthers as a species??? It means we now have people who think that a Black Panther is a species. A "Black Panther" is a pigment mutation that occurs in LEOPARDS AND JAGUARS. TWO DIFFERENT SPECIES.
> 
> I THINK I WILL USE CAPS RAGE BECAUSE THIS IS AN IMPORTANT ISSUE IN THE FURRY LIFESTYLE!!!
> 
> No seriously, I don't care that much, I don't go browsing for species, I go browsing for quality artwork regardless of the species. I do wish the search engine comes up because sometimes I'm looking for reference but it's not that important. Then again I like a lot of forms of art, not just a species limitation.



about that...in a perfect world there would be

cats - domestic
cats - wild
dogs - domestic
dogs - wild
deer
otter
rabbit

and the ones before that...OH! and why not have one called "hybrids" where mixed species go?

AAAAAAAAND...YEAH, TAGS WHERE YOU TYPE WHATEVER SPECIES THAT ISNT IN THE LIST ARE THE WAY TO GO...except i do think deer deserve a spot in the list, even though i dont draw them, i have seen lots of nicely done deer anthros


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2007)

/me looks at the above whining over something extremely trivial.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 30, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> * Arshes Nei looks at the above whining over something extremely trivial.</span>



sorry, too many ideas. why not leave the damn thing alone after changing apple to deer and then having a newsflash about adding anymore species.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 30, 2007)

Apple gets to stay, as a landmark as to how much people wine over stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 30, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Apple gets to stay, as a landmark as to how much people wine over stuff.



no that just makes the list messy, its not funny, and very stupid and immature


----------



## themocaw (May 30, 2007)

This thread is now a challenge to all artists to draw art that legitimately uses the "apple" tag as a species so the admins can't remove it.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 30, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> This thread is now a challenge to all artists to draw art that legitimately uses the "apple" tag as a species so the admins can't remove it.



but why! just get rid of it, we get your point on why not everyone can have their species in the list


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Jun 7, 2007)

There's something that's been severely overlooked here: the seperate entries for "possum" and "opossum". These are just different spellings of the same word. It comes from the Powhatan Algonkian "apasum" or "opassom", "white dog-like-creature", "ap-/op-" (white) + "asum/assom" (dog or dog-like creature).

These two species entries should be merged.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 7, 2007)

seadog-driftwood said:
			
		

> There's something that's been severely overlooked here: the seperate entries for "possum" and "opossum". These are just different spellings of the same word. It comes from the Powhatan Algonkian "apasum" or "opassom", "white dog-like-creature", "ap-/op-" (white) + "asum/assom" (dog or dog-like creature).
> 
> These two species entries should be merged.



Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd once again this is exactly why I hope they're working diligently on an overhaul in Ferrox. The drop down was incorrect to begin with. That's why they're supposed to be focusing on tags.

However, people feel the need to recycle the argument, and as you see in a few posts above constantly WHINE about stuff.

I mean I'm sure if they wanted to, they can remove the ability to even browse by species. Then I'm sure people will be really happy.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 7, 2007)

seadog-driftwood said:
			
		

> There's something that's been severely overlooked here: the seperate entries for "possum" and "opossum". These are just different spellings of the same word. It comes from the Powhatan Algonkian "apasum" or "opassom", "white dog-like-creature", "ap-/op-" (white) + "asum/assom" (dog or dog-like creature).
> 
> These two species entries should be merged.



POSSUMS

OPOSSUMS

Possums live in Australia.
Opossums live in North America.

There IS a difference. ;3

THUS the two different categories.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 7, 2007)

DJ-Moogle said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For shots and goggles, of course   And because anthro apples would be cute.


----------



## RailRide (Jun 7, 2007)

I've never seen this one answered:

Even if all the species you could ever dream up were included in the drop-down list, how would that cover pics that consist of two or more characters _of different species_?

---PCJ (inconvenient factoids extroadinaire)


----------



## Litre (Jun 7, 2007)

I demand peaches!

>


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 7, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> I demand peaches!
> 
> >



FURRY PEACHER!

/me is still silently rooting for eggplant Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 7, 2007)

BANANA PLZ. >:E


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 7, 2007)

8| Apple still sucks.

Make it deer.

(lawl, you probably thought I was gone.  No. Just busy. I'll abuse apples more soon.)


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 7, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> 8| Apple still sucks.
> 
> Make it deer.
> 
> (lawl, you probably thought I was gone.  No. Just busy. I'll abuse apples more soon.)



I should probably join you... *tries to motivate self, teeters, falls over*


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 8, 2007)

kuronekotenshi said:
			
		

> 8| Apple still sucks.
> 
> Make it deer.
> 
> (lawl, you probably thought I was gone.  No. Just busy. *I'll abuse apples more soon.)*


Everyone else has the same general idea but they ain't rooting for Deer.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 8, 2007)

Do you think if I whined enough they'd add "Monkeycat" to the species list?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 8, 2007)

Let's start an e-petition!


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 8, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Let's start an e-petition!




YES even though I'm one of only like four people who draw monkeycats


----------



## themocaw (Jun 8, 2007)

What about the goddamn crystalline entities?  Goddamn it, how am I supposed to upload my picture of a Chmrr getting it on with a Shofixti maiden if there's no option for crystal/mechanical hybrid?


----------



## Be4tl3boi (Jun 8, 2007)

You know I'm slightly miffed, I sent a message to one of the admins a while back, why are there so many species of mammals and just 3 birds, one of which isn't even that popular in the furry fandom???
Look, if you just added an "Other" option to the avian list, it would make life so much easier for the avian artists.. you should do the same for the mammals etc. and most definatly add an insect group, it's just not fair how you've organized this browsing list, and YES IT DOES MATTER because the damn search doesn't even work and hasn't worked for about over a year maybe?? Ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## wut (Jun 8, 2007)

EGGPLANT FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 8, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> What about the goddamn crystalline entities?  Goddamn it, how am I supposed to upload my picture of a Chmrr getting it on with a Shofixti maiden if there's no option for crystal/mechanical hybrid?



I love you. <3

NOW I NEED TO GO PLAY STAR CONTROL.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 9, 2007)

The Thraddash are hardcorer (Culture Three dudes).


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 9, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> The Thraddash are hardcorer (Culture Three dudes).



Wouldn't you say "more hardcore?"


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cant wait for ferrox, but i must say, there is also no dinosaur category either


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 9, 2007)

CodArk2 said:
			
		

> Cant wait for ferrox, but i must say, there is also no dinosaur category either



That's very strange, you think there would be.

My guess is a lot of these oversights were already noticed, but in anticipation of the Ferrox bit, they didn't bother to fix them... but then again, that theory may be complete crap, seeing as they added rabbit and apple recently. Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got a P.O.A. if ya want a solution...

Step 1: Add a edit feature to submissions, why? Cuase it let's people change small bits of the submission if they make mistakes and helps in this plan.

Step 2: Banish all but the basic species from the drop down menu and in place of this lack of species add a special option in the submission process that allows people to add species to the list if they arn't already on it. Oh, and the species should only be in alphabetical order, no general groups applied as it would cuase more room for error.

Step 3: Let the users go to town, if they really give a dang they'll take the time to edit their submissions and add the correct species info.

But... yeah, that's only if you really felt like slacking off with an easy way around this junk, programming the features might be a tad tedious, but... it's easier all the same.


----------



## dave hyena (Jun 25, 2007)

Riasiru said:
			
		

> Step 1: Add a edit feature to submissions, why? Cuase it let's people change small bits of the submission if they make mistakes and helps in this plan.



Submissions can be edited, see:

http://www.wikiffinity.net/index.php?title=How_Do_I_Edit_a_Submission%3F


----------



## Riasiru (Jun 25, 2007)

' Heh heh... well then, that's 1 step ya don't have to do... ~must be blind cuase she could have sworn there was only [delete] last time she looked...~

Anyway, I noticed a flaw in my idea... multipule characters, this could make people create a whatever & this tag... Solution, give the ability to add more than one species tag, with blank boxes being excluded. Given the way things get around FA, 3 boxes would do it, but... well, that doesn't promise more than 3 won't happen, so some way to organize the disorder that could very well happen needs to be figured out before this idea would ever work.


----------

